# Scherzo



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

My awful, out-of-tune recording is here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-337520672%2Fscherzo
. I wrote it mostly to get back into composition; there's nothing really innovative or serious about it, but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.
View attachment Scherzo.pdf


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

well i really enjoyed the last 30 seconds of it ;o the beginning reminds me of chopin's scherzo. the first transition from the main theme strays from the original style a bit too much in my opinion. and i noticed in the score that the left hand has its own key and the right hand is in a different key at one point. overall it was good and I think you can make it more harmonically easy on the ears as well as keep your original style. your prelude achieves this i think and I enjoyed it more. just my two cents


----------

